# Post your F&F SUMO Sale Hauls here :)



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi ladies

This is a thread where everyone can post their SUMO sale hauls, you don't have to of course, but thought it would be amazing to see what $12,000+ buys thesedays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will post mine once i get it but it's got to make it to Australia first


----------



## catemoody (Jun 19, 2009)

222 
249
227
enchantress l/g
waveline f/l
blitz and glitz f/l

total = $126.00 CA


----------



## cambria_va (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked up a lot of basics I never got around to getting because all the LE stuff usually distracts me.
2 paint pots: Painterly and Soft Ochre
11 Eyeshadows: Henna, Antiqued, Shroom, Mulch, soft brown, Vanilla, Satin taupe, Creme de violet, Woodwinked, Carbon, and Beauty marked.
1 blush: pinch o peach
1 lipstick: creme d nude
1 lipglass: Queen bee
2 palettes: 1 blush and 1 eyeshadow
Naked honey perfume
266 brush
Until I just typed it out right now I did not realize how much I got because I had placed 2 separate orders. My husband will not be happy about this, but it will be like Christmas when the box arrives =)


----------



## macfan1966 (Jun 19, 2009)

I made 2 orders:

First order:

Microfine Refinisher
Fix+ Rose
Bulk Wipes
eyeshadows in Malt, Swiss Chocolate, Hush & Coppering.

Second order:
109 Brush
Lightful Deep Ultramoisture Creme

All for less than $200 Canadian.  What a steal.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 19, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Fix+Rose
Blacktrack Fluidline
Brush Cleaner

I didn't spend as much as most because I didn't have a lot of money this week LOL. But its okay, I like what I got... Its stuff I'll use everyday. Total was $68, I saved $21.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 19, 2009)

I placed three orders:

1st order:
227
pro pan refills in crystal, nehru, mylar, kid and charcoal brown

2nd order:
187, 188, 195 and 252

3rd order (I KNOW!!):
She's a star l/g, foundation pump, eyeshadow palette, 208, 231 and Scene e/s

DAMAGE DONE: $242.45!!!!! 

Not too bad for what I got though (although I did spend another $92 at the MAC Pro 800#...I got the green corrector, lip erase, Cantaloupe blush, Golden rod e/s, Blue calm e/s, Vellum e/s and Indian ink e/s)


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm starting out with MAC, I currently have two foundations, one mineralize skinfinish natural, one brush and four eyeshadows from them

i ordered:
Fix+, Mineralize Blush duo in hot planet, night manoeuvres e/s, tempting e/s, studio finish concealer in nc20 for when im not tanned, studio finish concealer in nc35 for when i'm tanned, powder blush in peachtwist, mineralize skinfinish in gold deposit, beauty powder blush in eversun, vibrant grape e/s, bronzing powder in solar riche, high-light powder in golden nectar, all that glitters e/s, satin taupe e/s, shroom e/s, expensive pink e/s, antiqued e/s, bronze e/s, cranberry e/s, coppering e/s and 134 brush

paid $300.96
i wanted to get more brushes but i thought i'd rather get more products and spend another fortune on brushes another time  i'm good with my sigma brushes for now


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I didn't get all that much:

-Studio Fix Powder
-Pro pans in Shroom, Bronze and Sketch
Buckwheat e/s


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got: 
Rose Fix +
Cleanse off oil (HG)
Refined MSF
Perfect topping MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Face and body foundation in c2
foundation pump

I'm so glad to get the MSFs though!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 19, 2009)

I got 1 e/s in blanc type, mac pigment in naked, 138, 252, 249, 316 for $198 canadian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was the brushes that jacked it up lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ahh man I thought this was gonna be pictures


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ahh man I thought this was gonna be pictures_

 
Haha, I don't think anyone has received them yet! But I'll be definitely posting up my pics once it comes!


----------



## mern (Jun 20, 2009)

Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: C-Thru

 Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: Snowscene
 Limited Edition

 Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: Virgin Kiss
 Limited Edition

 Plushglass
 Shade: Big Baby

 Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
Size: 30 ml / 1 fl. oz  

 Style Warrior Lipglass
 Shade: Liberated
 Limited Edition

 Pro Palette/X4 Eye Shadow

 Pro Palette/X15 Eye Shadow (3)

 Fluidline
 Shade: Blacktrack

 Brush Cleanser
Size: 233 ml

 Shadestick
 Shade: Beige-ing

 Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: Nymphette

 Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: She's a Star
 Limited Edition

 Tinted Lipglass
 Shade: Underage

 Lip Conditioner (Tube)

  Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Aquadisiac

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Da Bling

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Steamy

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Crystal

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Tete-A-Tint

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Honesty

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Omega

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Idol Eyes

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Vapour

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Motif

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Mystery

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Girlie

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
Shade: Patina

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Humid

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Malt

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Shale

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Era

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Tempting

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Pink Freeze

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Hush

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Swish

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Print

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Knight Divine

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan

 Shade: Naked Lunch

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Copperplate

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Gleam

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Mythology

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Satellite Dreams

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Club

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Shroom

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan

 Shade: Nylon

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Honey Lust

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Retrospeck

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Woodwinked

 Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan
 Shade: Expensive Pink


I did three seperate orders.. I dont even want to total up the amount LOL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt know that you could still order sold out items or else I would of bought Prep & Prime Finishing Powder & Fix + Im sad I missed those!


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

SometimesTheyComeBack.....you are freaking genius. I see this being a pic heavy thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To mern....omg, you only paid $8.25 per refill....just amazing. Seems like my CCO only gets regular compacts and I've got to learn this B2M thing cuz they sit in a bag here. When did Fix + Rose become so popular? I think I'm missing something buying Fix +...someone let me in on the beauty secret.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesssss, everyone loves pictures!





I bought 
#190
#109
#168
#252
#209

Face and body foundation C4
Prep & Prime Face SPF 50
Shell CCB
Soft Ochre Paint Pot

Creme De Miel pot
Wedge pot
Ricepaper pan
Charcoal brown pan(i think, i cant remember, doh)
15 pan eye palette

Modesty creamsheen
Plushlash mascara in true black

Last year i spent $400, this year much much less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--EDIT--
I took a closer look at my 190 brush because the packaging slip was missing.  My 190 doesnt have a made in "____" embedding at the end of the brush.  Is that normal?  Also... it looks poorly glued..?


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Yesssss, everyone loves pictures!





I bought 
#190
#109
#168
#252
#209

Face and body foundation C4
Prep & Prime Face SPF 50
Shell CCB
Soft Ochre Paint Pot

Creme De Miel pot
Wedge pot
Ricepaper pan
Charcoal brown pan(i think, i cant remember, doh)
15 pan eye palette

Modesty creamsheen
Plushlash mascara in true black

Last year i spent $400, this year much much less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--EDIT--
I took a closer look at my 190 brush because the packaging slip was missing.  My 190 doesnt have a made in "____" embedding at the end of the brush.  Is that normal?  Also... it looks poorly glued..?_


----------



## 2nigurl (Jun 20, 2009)

wow! you guys in the States are so lucky, while us here in Europe are paying for such high amount for it.  Im so jealous looking at your haul but anyway enjoy your goodies girls!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2nigurl* 

 
_wow! you guys in the States are so lucky, while us here in Europe are paying for such high amount for it.  Im so jealous looking at your haul but anyway enjoy your goodies girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in Norway as you are, and I've got the following on my F&F Sale Haul-list:

- Blot Pressed Powder in Medium Dark
- Solar Bits in Impassioned
- e/s pots in Crème de Miel, Pollinator, Buckwheat, Aquavert
- e/s pans in Shadowy Lady, Star Violet, Prussian, Beautiful Iris, Digit, Typographic, Nehru
- Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
- Blush pan in Strada, Loverush, Desert Rose, Margin
- Cream Color Base in Pearl

Where there's a will, there's a way! .. and thank heavens for that.


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 20, 2009)

Mines is boring, but 'ere goes:
- 239
- brush cleaner
- quad palette
- sketch e/s
- jest e/s
- fig 1 e/s
... I would of got more if I didn't feel guilty/had more mullah... I would of added

- sable e/s
- kid e/s
- buckwheat (actually if they hadn't sold out )
- 224 (always afraid of whether I should get this or not cuz my eye area is tiny)
- love alert d/g
- smile d/g


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 21, 2009)

medium blot powder 
109 brush
medium dark skinsheen leg spray


----------



## armywife85613 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm newer here and I haven't been using MAC very long. My order my seem boring to the "seasoned" MAC users, but I got:

Coquet E/S
Sketch E/S
Vex E/S
Shale E/S
Trax E/S
Soft Brown E/S
Rubensque P/P
Painterly P/P
HK Lucky Tom Quad

The bad thing is...I went to the MAC counter the day after the sale ended and got:

HK Beauty Powder-Pretty Baby
She Loves Candy L/G
Mercenary N/P
Poison Pen E/S
Newly Minted E/S

I'm already an addict. I never knew there was such a difference in the quality of MAC until recently.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 21, 2009)

I got :

medium dark msf
mac 190
mac 109
mac 150 (originally planned on getting the 134)
peaches blush
fix+


----------



## EclecticSass (Jun 21, 2009)

Prep+Prime Skin
188
224
109
239
209
Brush Cleanser.

I really wanted brushes.


----------



## User27 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armywife85613* 

 
_I'm newer here and I haven't been using MAC very long. My order my seem boring to the "seasoned" MAC users, but I got:

Coquet E/S
Sketch E/S
Vex E/S
Shale E/S
Trax E/S
Soft Brown E/S
Rubensque P/P
Painterly P/P
HK Lucky Tom Quad

The bad thing is...I went to the MAC counter the day after the sale ended and got:

HK Beauty Powder-Pretty Baby
She Loves Candy L/G
Mercenary N/P
Poison Pen E/S
Newly Minted E/S

I'm already an addict. I never knew there was such a difference in the quality of MAC until recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You chose some amazing eye shadows and do you want to donate Rubenesque my way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the people on here are probably excited there's a new addict because that's how they roll.


----------



## jackiel718 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea I'm sort of still new to all this as well and didnt know that you recieve the discount for out of stock items also, otherwise I wouldve probaby got alot more (another newbie move, I started my shopping late and everything i wanted was gone).

vex e/s
pink freeze e/s
expensive pink e/s
soft brown e/s
satin taupe e/s
naked lunch e/s

perfect topping msf

high strung l/s
high tea l/s

subculture l/l

strobe cream


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 21, 2009)

Refill in Contrast, Antiqued, Swimming, Blanc Type, Mythology, Paradisco, Pink Venus, Purple Haze, Pink Freeze, Shale, Bronze, Sketch, Greensmoke, Vex, Naked Lunch, Knight Divine, Star Violet, and Swish.

A regular eyeshadow in Brown Script. (Don't know how that happend)

Pigment in Pink Bronze.

Paint pot in Rubenesque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures when they come in, probably a video too.

Pictuuuures!










Rubenesque p/p, Pink Bronze p/g, Brown Script e/s

























My palettes before all the madness.





My palettes after... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might be time for one or two new palettes.

Soooooo awesome. I'm so happy! I love my husband!! Best bday present eveeeeeever!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_You chose some amazing eye shadows and do you want to donate Rubenesque my way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the people on here are probably excited there's a new addict because that's how they roll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad to hear I got some good ones. I've really liked the ones I have tried so far. Sorry...can't donate Rubenesque...I love it.


----------



## eskae (Jun 21, 2009)

I sooo wanna see pictures instead of words ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll definitely edit this post or come back here to post my haul.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 22, 2009)

probably the smallest haul made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I got an eyeshadow & blush palette & Trace Gold blush. the other stuff is from a sale & a swap.


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Yesssss, everyone loves pictures!





I bought 
#190
#109
#168
#252
#209

Face and body foundation C4
Prep & Prime Face SPF 50
Shell CCB
Soft Ochre Paint Pot

Creme De Miel pot
Wedge pot
Ricepaper pan
Charcoal brown pan(i think, i cant remember, doh)
15 pan eye palette

Modesty creamsheen
Plushlash mascara in true black

Last year i spent $400, this year much much less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--EDIT--
I took a closer look at my 190 brush because the packaging slip was missing.  My 190 doesnt have a made in "____" embedding at the end of the brush.  Is that normal?  Also... it looks poorly glued..?_

 
omg you got them already??!! my order didn't even go through yet..? it still says it's pending on the website =/ i hope it doesnt have a problem going through


----------



## openexpression (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is my 1st order from the MAC FF sale! I ordered on Monday (15th) and received it on Friday (19th)...I have another order coming but it may take awhile because alot of my stuff was on backorder...I got an email from MAC saying it could be up to 2 weeks...anyway, Hope you guys enjoy! I know I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Blush pan palette
Dollymix, Sunbasque, Format, Coppertone, Raizin, and Loverush pans
Intenso and Hot Planet Mineralize Blush Duos
109 Brush
Creme De Miel
Old Gold and Milk Pigments
Gold Rebel Lipglass
Buzz Lipglass
Utterly Posh Dazzleglass (Backup)


----------



## Suffragette (Jun 22, 2009)

I got:

Select Moisturecover NC15
Expensive Pink e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
224 Brush (back-ordered boo!)
Cream Colour Base in Pearl
Brush Cleanser (back-ordered again)
Snobl/s
Lipgelée in Slicked Pink
Fix + 
Blanc Type e/s
209 Eye Liner Brush 
Quarry e/s
All That Glitters e/s
Shalee/s
Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation NC15

They were out of blacktrack fluidline when I ordered too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait 'til the goodies arrrive!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 22, 2009)

1 Pro E/S Palette x 15

E/S Refill Pan:
Copperplate
Crystal
Saddle
Satellite Dreams
Shale
Woodwinked
Vex 

Style Warrior E/S: Vibrant Grape

Fix+ Rose

Rose Romance Beauty Powder: Summer Rose

A Rose Romance l/s
Way to Love l/s

214 Short Shade e/s brush


Still waiting for my MAC package, can't wait for my goodies!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

I got
- Moisturelush Cream
- Prep + Prime Skin
Eyeshadow Refills
- Coppering
- Goldmine
- Sketch
- Mulch

Squee!!!!


----------



## ashschu (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a small(ish) haul

Pro Pans:
- Shimmermoss
- Bio Green
- Bright Sunshine
- Rule
- Stars and Rockets
- Gorgeous Gold
- Blue Calm

Cremesheen:
- Crosswires (and keeping my fingers crossed it suits! I hate buying L/S sight unseen!)


Can't wait until the fall when I am working again and can do a nice big haul! Love That Look and VAE here I come! lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my package...it won't be here for a couple more days:

Eyeshadows:
Pollinator
Buckwheat
Creme de Miel
Night Maneouvres
Soft Force
Vibrant Grape

Pan Refills:
Malt
Swiss Chocolate

Lipglasses:
She's A Star
Queen Bee

Lipstick:
Sunsational

Mascara:
Prep & Prime Lash
Mascara X

Brushes:
239
231

Skincare:
Microfine Refinisher


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ordered on the 17th, arrived on the 20th & picked up from the PO today.

Strobe Liquid
Hello Kitty Dazzleglass in Dazzlepuss
l/g in Soft Wave
White Frost e/s pro pan
Ladyblush Blushcreme
168 brush


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's mine...
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...LiCa86/001.jpg

selects sheer pressed
pink poodle lg
nymphette lg
queen bee lg
duo adhesive
studio finish concealer
227
213
109
263
studio sculpt concealer
delft pp

However, out of all those, these lovely things are mine (the rest is a cp for my friends in Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




Queen bee, studio finish (I need concealer for my face, I have 3 for my under eye area haha), 227 and 231. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Small but I love it all


----------



## sja103 (Jun 23, 2009)

Heres what I got:
Makeup & More

I'm too lazy to retype ha.
It came to $213.14


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is my haul. From left to right: #138 ( I keep petting it, is that normal? LOL), #227, #109, #188, #217, #217, #239, and funtabulous dazzleglass. From top to bottom: brown down, romp, patina, and dazzlelight (this has now become my HG highlighter, thanks MissChievous).


Attachment 9049


----------



## alka1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Yesssss, everyone loves pictures!






I bought 
#190
#109
#168
#252
#209

Face and body foundation C4
Prep & Prime Face SPF 50
Shell CCB
Soft Ochre Paint Pot

Creme De Miel pot
Wedge pot
Ricepaper pan
Charcoal brown pan(i think, i cant remember, doh)
15 pan eye palette

Modesty creamsheen
Plushlash mascara in true black

Last year i spent $400, this year much much less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--EDIT--
I took a closer look at my 190 brush because the packaging slip was missing.  My 190 doesnt have a made in "____" embedding at the end of the brush.  Is that normal?  Also... it looks poorly glued..?_

 
sorry to go o/t but.. I received my first order today and my #190 brush is the same as yours! It doesn't have the "made in" stamp on the handle. And not only that, the brush feels a lot different than the one I used last year. The one I had last year felt heavier and the bristles were packed in a lot more dense. I asked MAC and they said there have been no changed to their face brushes?


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 23, 2009)

I was just too darn excited to get my stuff to take a picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mostly stocked up on items I use everyday and picked up things from the regular line that I've had my eye on:

Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
Prep & Prime Lip
Prep & Prime Face with SPF 50
StudioFix Fluid in NW20
Creamstick liner in Gingeroot and Honey B. (backordered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Lipglass in Queen Bee and VGVI SE
ProPans in Hepcat, Da Bling, Swish, Cranberry, Sable, Texture and Girlie
Eyeshadow in Pollinator
Foundation Pump (x's 2)
Pro Palettes (x's 3)

All in all, I spent a shade over $200, which took some self-control but still made for a healthy sized haul


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally got both of my orders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here's what I got:

- Pro pan palette x 15

- Pro pan palette x 4






- (8) Eyeshadow refill pans -

Crystal Avalanche 
Juxt 
Silver Ring 
Bronze 
Plumage 
Nocturnelle 
Sketch 
All that Glitters 

- (2) Dazzleglass -

Love Alert 
Extra Amps 
- Bulk Wipes

- Duo Lash Adhesive

More Pictures -


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 23, 2009)

ahhh i wish there was a F&F in the UK (or is there?)

i have a massive list of things i want/need! i know ill end up buying them in the end but everyone loves a good bargin! so jealous of everyones hauls!


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is my haul

http://www.specktra.net/forum/[i...t=100_1495.jpg[/IMG]

Cranberry e/s pan
Sumptuous Olive e/s pan
All that Glitters e/s pan 
Club e/e pan 
Sunset B e/s 
Deep Blue Green Pigment
Milk Pigment 
Bronzescape Solar Bits


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 23, 2009)

My order came in last friday but was missing an item. Today my order is complete!




Cleanse Off Oil
Brush Cleaner
Prep + Prime Lip
1 Empty Quad
3 15-Pan Palettes (1 for my new shadows, 1 for pressed pigments & 1 to grow on)
Dipdown Fluidline
Et Tu Bouquet?
Coppering
Expensive Pink
Flip
Steamy
Shimmermoss
Buckwheat
Woodwinked
Creme di Miel


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Hauls, everyone.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jun 23, 2009)

my order just arrived at my doorstep about 10mins ago, lol. anyway here's my goodies:

-272
-217 (needed a backup)
-Typographic
-Buckwheat
-Rock Out (slimshine)

i'm excited, so now it's time to play hehehe


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 23, 2009)

Satin Taupe e/s pan
Cork e/s pan
All that Glitters e/s pan 
Stars and Rockets e/s pan 
Buckwheat e/s
Pollinator e/s
Creme De Miel e/s
Queen Bee l/g
Prep and Prime SPF 50
Msf Natural Light
Solar Riche Bronzer
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush


----------



## Popster (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, here's my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2436/...5fc7c5b0_b.jpg









Tribalist l/s
Purple Rite l/s (backordered)
Girl About Town l/s
Sunsational l/s
Bright Future e/s (backordered)
Deep Truth e/s
Tempting e/s
Hepcat e/s
Indianwood p/p
Blackground p/p
Revealing l/g
Oversexed p/g (w/ big bubble in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Pink poodle l/g
Gold rebel l/g
Magnetique l/g
Style Warrior l/g
Jellybabe l/g
316 lip brush
Brush cleaner
Golden Bronze Iridescent powder
Smolder e/l
Pro Palette x15


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 24, 2009)

super excited about this!! it arrived on monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my overall haul:
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010350.jpg

Pro Pan Refills (w/o flash)
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010334.jpg
l-r: coppering, twinks, kid, blanc type, dazzlelight


http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010336.jpg
naked pigment, queen bee l/g, 15x empty palette

Eyeshadows (w/flash)
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010342.jpg
l-r: retrospeck, vex, gesso, patina, romp

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010344.jpg
l-r: gleam (not this pink in person), motif, honey lust, shroom, juxt

i actually ordered all pro pan refills but i think they were out of stock so they gave me regular eyeshadows w/o having to pay the price difference.  came to $175 total.  wanted a few other things but i just couldn't bring myself to spend much more haha.

oh yeah...and a mini CCO haul the other day
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5/P1010338.jpg
l-r: dreammaker, talent pool, juiced

ENJOY! i sure will lol.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 24, 2009)

My haul was pretty small because I didn't see anything else that I really wanted (except for the 134 brush but they were out of stock. Go figure) but other than that I got what I wanted.

MAC 188 brush
Angel l/s
Cleanse Off Oil (my HG)
Magnitique l/g (backup)

Everything came out to $67.44, which is not too bad.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 24, 2009)

Cleanse off oil is my HG too! I adore it.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclovin'* 

 
_super excited about this!! it arrived on monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Nice haul


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 24, 2009)

MACLOVIN' you some great STUFF! my MAC stuff haven't even shipped yet


----------



## meika79 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ruby Woo l/s
Up the Amp l/s
Blooz eye kohl
Fascinating eye kohl
Jadeway Technakohl
Cherry l/l
Deep Blue Green pigment
Teal pigment
Matte
Palette x15
Chrome yellow pan
Paradisco pan
Ricepaper pan
Shadowy lady pan.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2009)

Small Haul Ahead!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chocolate Brown p/g
239 brush
219 brush
Gold Deposit MSF

The brushes are back ups and I thought I would buy my very first MSF. I'm seriously considering exchanging my Chocolate Brown p/g for Melon.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohhh my fiance is gonna be mad when my package comes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got WAY more than I needed. Had to get backups of my favorites.

2 x15 E/S palettes
1 x6 blush palette

Pro Pan E/S: Shroom, Cork, All That Glitters, Blanc Type, Nylon, Cranberry, Electric Eel, Swimming and Digit

Pro Pan blush: Dollymix, Peechykeen, Plum Foolery

Studio Fix powder
Mineralize foundation
Studio Sculpt concealer
MSF Natural
Brush cleaner

I also got backups of the 219, 217, 129 and 222.

I can wait for it to get here! Should be here Friday!!


----------



## monter (Jun 25, 2009)

My haul... my "you finished your second year of law school and did really well" haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have to come up with SOME excuse)

Refill pans in:
Swimming
Humid
Stars 'n' Rockets
Bitter
Gorgeous Gold
Deep Truth
Parfait Amour
Smut
Passionate
Nocturnelle
Club
Freshwater
Electric Eel
Cranberry
Tilt
Creme de Violet

15 pan pro palette
Small pencil sharpener

Love Nectar lustreglass

Buzz lipglass
Virgin Kiss lipglass

187.43 after discount - saved 58.75!

I've been loving my haul - rocked Electric Eel/Freshwater/Gorgeous Gold with Virgin Kiss the other day and got a few compliments


----------



## nez_o (Jun 25, 2009)

My beginner mac haul from F&F






#239
#224
#217
#187
Eyelash Curler
palette
Satin Taupe E/S
All That Glitters E/S
Brun E/S
Shroom E/S
Paint - Bare Canvas
Concealer
Eye Khol
Plush Lash Mascara


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 25, 2009)

I ended up placing 3 orders:

Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15
Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW 15
239 brush
4 pan palette
Shadow Pans in: Swish, Crystal Avalanche, Antiqued
Smolder Eye Kohl

I am madly in love with my 239. I wish to marry it.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 25, 2009)

Fix+
109 brush
Sunbasque blush
Revealing lipglass
Touch lipstick
Studio Fix Powder C7


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 25, 2009)

I got:

150 brush
109 brush
4-pan palette
Gorgeous Gold e/s refill pan
Gleam e/s refill pan
Bronze e/s refill pan
Ricepaper e/s refill pan
Studio Sculpt foundation in NC30
Fix+
Brush Cleanser
Technakohl Liner in Photogravure


----------



## shellyky (Jun 25, 2009)

217 Blending Brush
239 Eye Shader Brush
242 Shader Brush
222 Tapered Blending Brush
Paint Pot DELFT
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan HUMID
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan HAUX
Mineralize Skinfinish PERFECT TOPPING
Paint Pot BLACKGROUND
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan SKETCH


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all R.I.P. Michael Jackson!!! Greatest Entertainer ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, now to my haul. LOL! I got my shipment in yesterday FINALLY and I received everything but the 187 because its was out of stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I got everything else I had ordered:

15 eyeshadow pallete
Iridescent Bronzing Powder in Golden Bronze
Prep & Prime Transluscent Setting Powder
239 Brush
Steamy
Shimmermoss
Sumptuous Olive
Sketch
Ricepaper
Mulch
Greensmoke
Knight Divine
Stars N Rockets
Impassioned


----------



## nle314 (Jun 26, 2009)

here is what i got:
mineralized satinfinish foundation

188 brush 
seedy pearl pro pan 
brush roll 
15 pan eyeshadow palette 
...loving it all!


----------



## wonjoo89 (Jun 26, 2009)

e/s in pollinator
l/g in buzz
microfine refinisher
lightful cleanser


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine still hasn't been processed! Is anyone else's taking this long? Maybe I should call them?

Anyway, I ordered:
Studio Fix Powder in NW15 (my first MAC foundation, I can't wait to try it!)
2 15-pan palettes (I have a lot of NYX, and some UD and MAC to dept)
A Rose Romance lipstick
Pinch o' Peach brush

A small haul, but I'm so excited!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacyadams* 

 
_MACLOVIN' you some great STUFF! my MAC stuff haven't even shipped yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed them already.


----------



## openexpression (Jun 29, 2009)

My second order shipped in 2 parts: 1 will be here on 6/30 and the other on 07/01...the only thing is...Prussian pan is still on b/o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate for them to have to ship me a whole 'nother package for 1 eyeshadow pan...I wish they could just give me the pot and be done with it.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 29, 2009)

I ordered wayyy too much:

Studio Fix Powder 
Refined Zone Primer
Blue Brown, Mutiny, Golden Olive, Vanilla, Pink Opal. Pink Bronze Pigments
Nehru, Plumage, ShimmerMoss, Freshwater, Humid, Typographic, Beauty Marked, Contrast Pro Pan Refills
Magnetique, fierce and fabulous, liberated lipgloss
a few dazzleglasses...
on a mission bpb
smolder eye kohl
ruebenesque, bare study, indianwood PP
perfect topping msf.
vibrant grape and bright force es
secret crush see thru color
purple rite, brave new bronze, show orchid, way to love, kinda sexy lippie.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 29, 2009)

i finally got mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














it's teeny tiny! i wish i ordered more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



angel l/s
vanilla pigment
dazzlelight
beautiful iris
satellite dreams
motif


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_same same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed them already._

 
Glad to know that I'm not the only one with a MIA MAC package. I wonder what the hold up is?!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting, I just picked up the mail & received a gift receipt from MAC. I never requested one..Wonder where the hell my order is :O


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ I got a gift receipt too.  It must be something new they are doing.  My order followed shortly thereafter.  Did you receive a shipping confirmation?


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 29, 2009)

190 Foundation Brush 
138 Tapered Face Brush 
219 Pencil Brush 
217 Blending Brush 
239 Eye Shader Brush 
187 Duo Fibre Brush
224 Tapered Blending Brush 
214 Short Shader Brush 
195 Concealer Brush 
227 Large Fluff Brush
134 Large Powder Brush
Laid Back BlushCreme
Ambering Rose Sheertone Shimmer Blush
Pro Palette Eye shadow 4
Pro Palette Refills:
Electric Eel
Orange
Parfait Amour
Chrome Yellow
Studio Sculpt Concealer Shade: NW40 *Not pictured
Foundation Pump * Not Pictured


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey,
this is my first post yet i'm no stranger to MAC, just newly addicted to the eye shadows after my other new addiction: YouTube!

this is my 1st real haul from the website:

Palette pan refills:
-Rice Paper
-Woodwinked
-Satin Taupe
-Twinks

-Pigment: Vanilla

-4 Quad palette

-and a NC35 Studio Concealer

as u can see, i'm slowly building an eye shadow repertoire. i've always just stuck to plain highlighter eyeshadows like Brule, Shroom, and now Soft Force. itching to delve into the more excitng shadows soon!

thanx so far for all the inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i check it out daily now!


----------



## mern (Jun 30, 2009)

So I did 3 F&F sales. So far I have only recieved 2 and the last one was just shipped today. So this is my first 2. One more on the way! 

Sorry I dont know how to take good pictures with my camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta practice that~! 
#1









#2









All put together.









One more palette to come!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 30, 2009)

Mern, I'm glad I'm not the only one that got mostly eyeshadows. LOL.


----------



## mern (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol.. I think I have 4 more lipglasses maybe 2-3 lipsticks... I dont wear lipstick often, Nor blush. Eyeshadow was the only practical thing for me.. The sale was just a kicker though... I had a house party quite some time ago... some stupid C**T decided to steal my palettes... so it was time to restart my collection... always an excuse for something! Its nice to have real eyeshadow again (L)


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 30, 2009)

Great haul mern! Can't wait to see the 3rd!

Still waiting for mine


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 1, 2009)

I got both of my orders recently (as in yesterday and today!)...yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I got:










189
129
249
227
Perfect Topping MSF
Deep Blue Green pigment
Silverthorn e/s
Run Tiger medium bag (pictured in the photo above)





15-pan palette
Just Dessert tricolor l/g
Creme in your Coffee l/s
Creme de Violet e/s pan
Shale e/s pan
Orb e/s pan


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jul 4, 2009)

I ended up placing several orders and still need to take photos since my big order FINALLY came in after they screwed up and sent me a Brush Cleanser that wasn't on ANY of my orders (but they let me keep it).  Once my son returns my camera, I'll take pix!

4 - 14 pan palettes (lots of depotting and lipstick panning to do)
2 - 224 Brushes (1 for kit, 1 for makeup bag)
2 - 217 Brushes (1 for kit, 1 for makeup bag)
1 - Pollinator Eyeshadow
1 - Creme de Miel Eyeshadow
1 - Buckwheat Eyeshadow
1 - Shadowy Lady Eyeshadow
1 - Soft Force Eyeshadow
1 - Night Manoevres Eyeshadow
1 - Bright Future Eyeshadow
1 - Vibrant Grape Eyeshadow
1 - Flip Eyeshadow
1 - French Cuff Eyeshadow
1 - Henna Eyeshadow
1 - Fix + (regular version, I'm not into the Rose scent)
1 - Creme de Nude Lipstick (always have 1-2 of these lying around)
1 - What a Do! Lipstick
1 - Blow Dry Lipstick
1 - Plus Luxe Plushglass
1 - Nice Buzz Plushglass
1 - She's a Star Lipglass
1 - Queen Bee Lipglass
1 - Buzz Lipglass
1 - Live and Dye Lipglass
1 - Red Devil Lipglass
2 - Travel Jar Sets
2 - Travel Bottle Sets (1oz)
1 - Perfect Topping MSF

I didn't total up the orders together (ugh on that total) but the big one they lost for a while was around $260.  Thankfully, I finally received it because I was REALLY freaking out.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jul 6, 2009)

Loving all the hauls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the first order I received! Waiting on my big one still! 















 them!


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2009)

My little SUMO haul. 





I purchased four paint pots including: Rubenesque, Indianwood,  Artifact and Delft

And two brushes: the 138 and the 227.


----------

